# Co2 poisoning, need help quick



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, i guess my co2 levels got too high, my angelfish and a few rainbow fish are now rolling around in the water, i did a 25% water change, its a 75 gallon tank, and i put in 3 airstones. Should i move the fish to another tank or will that just further shock them? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

That's about all you can do. Aerate. CO2 should be driven off as rapidly as you can agitate the water surface. Put the airstones only a few inches below the surface and raise your filter tube out of the water or just below the surface.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

alright thanks. Thankfully all my fish look a lot better, and one rainbow fish that i could've sworn was gonna die ended up living, and looks a whole lot better. Now i just need to figure out how slow to introduce co2


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Water changes, air stones, i also like to move my powerhead right up on teh surface of the water to disturb it as much as possible, and so it sucks in a little bit of air to blow it around. I have a koralia, not sure how well that would work with other powerheads, but works great with mine. BUt yeah, aerating about all you can do. Its scary when c02 gets out of hand!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you caught it. My setup ran full bore for waaay too long...there was no hope for my 20g.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

ah that sucks. Thankfully all my fish lived, and are doing a lot better today.


----------

